# Our French Trip!



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now after a sleepless night tossing and turning cos I got the map out last night and have read so many postings on touring France am a bit worried.

We are going on 15th Aug 2 adults a whinging 15 yr old and one trainee whinger nearly 11 (boys) . No dogs (thank you God!). We are fairly compact and bijou as in 2 leisure batteries and few mod cons. Van just serviced and MOT'd and got full insurance and recovery (just in case 8O).

We have chunnel booked for 9.30pmish on Friday 15th. Now France is beckoning ....

Russ has mentioned about staying overnight in Ferry Terminal - so we are doing that. Now here are my questions.

1. Do we find a good supermarket and stock up on goodies right there in Calais?

2. What route shall we do? we have no idea where to go, what to do or what we like. 

3. Should we plan a route and book in on sites we fancy in Alan Rogers book we've bought?

4. We also have Aires book so quite fancy staying on a few en route one to save on costs and just so we fancy a bit of this and bit of that!!! 

We would ultimately like to stay for a couple of nights at some sites just so we have leccy and a shower and to restock van's water and empty man jobs job. :roll: 

We would like a bit of sun (so could be sun chasers). We want to go to champagne region but have been told its a bit flat and boring. And last question.

5. Are we being a bit too regimented by thinking about booking ahead or is this necessary at the end August?

I think the problem is I have too many choices and have looked at too much stuff and now am beside myself with decisions. 8O 8O 

All advice gratefully received.

Regards

Greenie

PS sorry to mix up we's and I's but mostly its I's cos I have to book everything then its MY fault when it goes wrong! 8O 8) 8O


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I think you are starting your holiday at the very top of the French holiday season, roads are busy and campsites fully booked!! 
Regards 
Roger


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Greenie

I agree a lot of sites will be booked especially near the coast but you should find municipal ones that will have space. It may be a good idea to book a couple of sites beforehand if you can. When you touring you would need to look for a site earlier rather than later in the day. Also I think August 15th is a French Public Holiday so if I am right nothing will be open so take food etc with you.

Have a good time and don't worry you can always find somewhere to park up.

Jan


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw thanks Jan - think I should just go! in fact can I go right now please?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Greenie, now don't start getting sleeples nights over this. As you will know by now France is a very motorhome friendly country. The 15th of August and the period just before and just after is the main summer holiday in France, Italy, and Spain too. This means that main beach/mountain resort areas will be pretty busy. France is a big country though, and if you avoid those areas you shouldn't have a problem. Always try to pick your stopove, either aire or campsite, by 16:00 and you should be OK. The Champagne area is in fact quite pretty, and Rheims is interesting city. At Epernay a good municipal site, and the boys will love a ride on the underground train around the Mercier champagnne caves. Then from Epernay you're not all that far from the Lac du Der area-lots of water/aires/campsites/things to do. Re stocking up, I think I'd be inclined to do that before crossing the Channel. Don't expect you'd find much open in France before the Monday.
Buone Vacanze, eddied


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Eddied - great stuff - feeling better already!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> s a whinging 15 yr old and one trainee whinger nearly 11 (boys) .


I'd put your trainee whingers to work. Make them plan where you are to go and what you are going to see and get the route and stopping places sorted. That way they can't complain if they don't agree with your plans and anyway, will be too busy to whinge.

As to buying up Calais; I wouldn't. Get what you need for a couple of days and then shop as you go. France is great for regional food and it would be a shame to miss the different local specialities because you are fully stocked.

G


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We have just returned from our first trip. That's me, OH and 2 dogs in a Twin. We had 28 days, where we got very lost, ran out of water, could not find a good stop that suited the dogs on spec and rowed and threatened divorce when it rained and we were stuck inside. Having said that, we did have a great trip down through the wine regions, over to La Rochelle from Leon and then back up to Calais via the Normandy beaches. 

Those that have replied already to you are very right about the French holidays and I'm glad we went now rather than later. We noticed a big differance in our trip enjoyment and the accessability to sites, tourist places and aires at the weekend. The French are out there then and of course they are a lot more jenned up than us Brits and will always beat us to the best spots. I was advised that France closes down on June 23rd?
My advice to you would be head for the Normandy beaches and keep in that area on your first trip with teenage boys. There is tons to see and lots of camping spots, so maybe you could alternate between camps and aires as we did. 

We found we needed to buy food and fuel from the Intermarch once a week and to get ourselves to a patissere first thing in the morning for bread. Take lots of pickles with you to eat with cheese as we had trouble finding these. If you have sons they'll eat you out of house and home course, so I imagine feeding them will be your biggest obsticle as they will turn up their noses at things like the milk. 

Don't let anyone kid you though, I'll be honest and say, it's damm hard work if there are more than the two of you and if the boys don't want to go, perhaps they can stay with relatives or friends. Just a suggestion of course.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Now after a sleepless night tossing and turning cos I got the map out last night and have read so many postings on touring France am a bit worried.
> 
> We are going on 15th Aug 2 adults a whinging 15 yr old and one trainee whinger nearly 11 (boys) . No dogs (thank you God!). We are fairly compact and bijou as in 2 leisure batteries and few mod cons. Van just serviced and MOT'd and got full insurance and recovery (just in case 8O).
> 
> ...


Hi Greenie,

Don't panic the main French holiday goes from the 14th July (Bastille Day) until the 15th August (Feast of the Assumption) it then starts to tail off.

You will always find a pitch, it might not be to your liking but it will do for the night. As Eddied has already stated don't leave it too late to stop for the night.

Safe Travelling.

Don


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What great replies as usual! cheers chaps.

We do have a budget but quite a big one and can always leave a whingers in France! or better still leave us in France and send whingers home. They whinge at home with all their gadgets so no hope really - am I bovvered? nah not really but its our main holiday and first time in the van so want to make it good.

Cheers 

Greenie


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

The first time we went to France we booked all the sites, then found they were almost empty. Now we never book, and have never had a problem. The French need to camp within a stones throw of the beach - any sites further away than that will be cheaper, cleaner, and more pleasant - and certainly emptier. But as already advised, don't leave it too late to camp.

Don't forget the aires de camping-car, always useful.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

There is only one piece of vital advice thats missing - Enjoy the experience wherever you end up!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For UK-type milk you need to learn and be able to recite (and read on the plastic bottles) this mantra:

LAIT FRAIS PASTEURISEE then 
ENTIER (whole), 
DEMI-ECRIMEE (semi-skimmed) or 
ECRIMEE (skimmed - ugh!).

Unless of course you really like UHT or worse - sterilised milk.

Avoid LAIT de CHEVRE unless you prefer goat's milk, can't see the whiners forgiving you for that mistake!!

As for said whiners, take them to the centre of a nice city and they will wander around the shops for long enough to give you some peace and quiet.

I know that you are aiming for the Champagne area but you will find Brittany really entertaining.

Most villages and small towns put on free outdoor concerts.

The folk evenings like Fetes de Crepes/Moules/etc or Fest Noz are open to residents, visitors and foreigners alike and are a real insight into the Breton culture. 
Be brave and go to one, you will be hooked and the whiners can subsist on Frites for long enough!

The Morbihan inland sea at Vannes (lovely city) is worth a day or two, take boat trips out to the islands.
The nearby village of Surzur has a delightful Municipal campsite and the beaches on the coast south of Sarzeau are just a fifteen minute drive away.

Holidays in France are never difficult - the place awaits you (and your €s) with open arms!

Edited:

As a PS How many of you out there know the meaning of MORBIHAN?
Dead easy if you are Welsh-speaking - MOR BYCHAN in Welsh.
Literally "little sea" - which is what it is!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> For UK-type milk you need to learn and be able to recite (and read on the plastic bottles) this mantra:


You also need to know that fresh milk in a French supermarket occupies about the same area as foie gras in a UK supermarket ! There are usually 2 or 3 cartons hidden in a corner of a refrigerated unit somewhere obscure.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

The key thing with your first trip overseas is a bit of advice given to me by Gillian (Autostratus).

"Make you you have all the correct paperwork, anything else can usually be picked up on route"

How very true. Easy to get a jar of coffee etc, but make sure your tax disc, driving licence, insurance etc etc are all OK, and take photocopies of each with you just in case...

Russell


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

For the kids take them to Poitiers "Parc du Futuroscope" Make it highlight of your trip. Even adults loves it.

If you over near Lyon take them to "Palais idéal du facteur cheval" In Hauterives. South of Lyon 78km. East of Andance/Andancette on Rhone.

Then you could go to "Disneyland Paris" 

There are loads of area in woods with climbing frame. 
Most town has skate board rinks. 
On the beach get them to do Sand Sculpers, seem it all the rage in Spain.
If you find a river or lake they do loads of water sports.

Have not been to France in July and August, But been there for the last 10 years in May/June for 2 months. 
You have no trouble with campsites if you book in afternoon.
You will get small shops open in small town. 
Beware of Monday some closed all day.
Weds someplaces close half day.
Supermarkets closes 12.30 to 2pm

Let them take their Games machine and plenty of DVD.

Don't try to do to much, leave some for another year.
Take it slowly.

Have a great time we always do.
No kids. Just me and him.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Our first trip too*

Hi Greenie

Have found this post very helpful. We are planning our first trip over to France on 9th August - 25th August (bang in the middle of French holidays) also my first time driving in Europe too!!!

We have planned a rough route Calais - Caen - La Rochelle - Limoges/Dordonge area - Paris - Calais. Will you be near any of these places for a meet up?

Anyone have any thoughts on this route? We have only booked the crossing so far. Planning to book a few sites and leave the rest to chance. Any site recommendations greatly received.

Also I have started to learn that there are certain things I need to consider ....er Headlamp deflecters????...HELP

Is there a list of "essential stuff one needs to know for touring/driving in France"? That anyone can recommend?

Also, when we travel in the van, my daughter (aged 7) usually sits in the front with me as I feel this is the safest place for her (even though we do have rear seat belts) Am I right in thinking this is a fixed penalty offence in France?

Cheers

Lisa


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Folks

We're also driving from Calais to Quimper in August.
Getting the ferry on the 7th August and spending 3 days and 2 nights traveling until we arrive at Quimper on the 9th for a two week stay then traveling back again and getting the ferry on the 25th August.

Few things on my list to remember are:
1. Change (Money) for the Toll roads.
2. European Roadside Recovery.
3. European Insurance Cover.
4. Personal Insurance.
5. Extra security for the MH whilst parked in Aires.
6. Carry original documents for MH (ie: Log book, Mot etc)
7. Both the paper and card parts of the Driving Licence.
8. NHS Medical Cards (Apply via postoffice - free)

But the main thing to remember is to relax and have a good time. This is the one holiday a year that we all work hard for.

Anita


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Goodo chaps and chapettes.

Yes am feeling mucho better. Lisa dunno route yet but we going on chunnel so we can chat before we go just in case we are going sameish route. Think we are going to Reims defo. My family are originally from there so feel some affinity to the place even though never been well not yet.

Been looking at loads of books today and think we might just book into the site GeraldandAnnie recommend just outside Calais on way back cos it looks lovely.

But great tips so far keep em coming......

Thanks

Greenie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> we might just book into the site GeraldandAnnie recommend just outside Calais on way back cos it looks lovely


 Have you got a link? as we need a site near Calais for our last night befor we get on the ferry for home 

Your trip is sounding very simular to ours.

First time in France

2 whinging kids ETC.......

So all the replys have been usefull to me aswel, thanks

Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Right first time doing this link lark! so brace yerselves!

Just outside Calais

its not the one that GeraldandAnnie said but am liking look of it when did a search.

When are you going RichardandGill?

Regards

Greenie

PS hope it works it looks like it does


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Just outside Calais
> 
> its


We did one night here a few years ago and did not like it at all.

It was full of Brits, some, like us on the way home, but many who had just gone across the channel and were staying there. The restaurant was burgers and chips etc with no sign of anything more adventurous, the MH service point was in the depths of a huge weeping willow tree and the shower blocks were cold, crowded and rather grubby. There were vast numbers of the pre-erected holiday tent villages with all the noise that goes with them. It also cost an arm and a leg for one short night.

Management operated out of the chateau - a fair walk away from the action

Give me a nice Municipal any day !

G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OK stuff that one then - it wasn't the same as Gerald's though am sure but can't find the blinking thing!

We are staying over in the ferry terminal first night hopefully early start next day and heading down to Reims I HAVE DECIDED woo hooo a decision!

one stop on way down me thinks but am throwing caution to the wind and letting that wind take me wherever! 

Thanks Grizzly though - this site is ace! sometimes 8O


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> When are you going RichardandGill?


 We are on the ferry on the 24th July and back the 8th August.

We have booked sites for all but the first and last night. We have a 22:05 saling outbound and were hoping to stop on the docks untill morning. We have a sailing at 11:00ish back and wanted to stop near Calais on the last night, but dont fancy the Aire as I have recently read bad reports about it?

Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> > . We have a sailing at 11:00ish back and wanted to stop near Calais on the last night, b..
> 
> 
> Richard...it's not the classiest of sites but Camping Municipal du Fort Lapin in Bleriot Plage could not be more convenient for the ferry.
> ...


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

As someone else said the 15 is the last of the French hols. That sat is usually carnage on the roads and best avoided. Have a look at 
http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/diri/Accueil.do

esp the prevision d'ete which gives all the bad days to move about.
We generally move in the week, it seems quieter.

We too used to book sites at that time but have found that they rapidly empty after the 15 Aug and even switch to mid/low season tarifs.
Only the UK bookers like eurocamp etc keep the prices high till sept.

We have spent the fist night at the Aire at Calais port. The kids enjoyed watching the boats and i found it pretty quiet, although the locals occasionally do donuts in the car park over the way ! Even the beach seemed ok to me (it was fun kitesurfing out to the arriving ferries !!)

Also agree with the Futuroscope visit , we loved that , do the evening its cheaper and you get the fireworks and you can stay in the carpark, we even did that with a caravan before we had the MH.

For Sun head to the Vendee or the laungdoc (Montpellier->Perpignan coast)

Places we have liked, bit of a coastal theme Im afraid ...

Poitiers (futuroscope)
Quiberon (Brittany)
Cote Sauvage (Nr Royan and the best zoo in france at la Palmyre)
Nautisica Sea life centre in Bolougne (stay at the aire at Treport)
Carcasonne
Sete and free parking right on the beach 
Leucate , heaven for windsurfers and kitesurfers


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We too leave on that Friday the 15th, we go around 7ish I think , we did this time of year last year and have to say had lots of rain around the Loire region so moved down to La Rochelle where it improved greatly.

The municipal at Marans is great for children, lots of space, a small tent for them on a evening where they can chat play table tennis and pool. They have a swimming pool on site that stayed quiet nearly the whole time we where there. Next to it is a canal/river system where you can take your own or hire little motor boats and wander around the maze of waterways , some motorhomers where wild camping next to the river, no idea if this was allowed or not. 

Le Croytoy was another our children enjoyed, we stayed on a site just in the town as we need electricity at the time, the next time we went we stayed at one of the 2 Aires they have, one at each end of the town. Both of them a decent size and neither that busy considering the time of year we where there. 

If your little Tinkers like adventure stuff take a look at Belgium, we picked up their Whats on 2008 when we where there earlier in the year and there are tons of activities for teens and in not a huge area so boredom has little chance to settle in. If you want more info on it let me know. 

We are heading for the Atlantic region for the 2nd week and hoping it has quietened down a bit by then, not sure yet about the first week. There are 3 of us meeting down there so should be fun. 

Mandy


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dear Greenasthegrass,

It seems we will be 'just about' on the same tunnel crossing (white Burstner i821) on Friday 15th. We're heading down from the North West for our crossing around 10.00 pm but if we make it earlier we will go for it.

This is the fourth year we've travelled to France in our Motorhome for these exact same few weeks. Yes it's busy but busier in Spain I'd say but we've never ever booked ahead. Just a range of maps and this year we'll have the dongle for internet access!

When we get there we will probably stay overnight in the car park just outside the Eurotunnel veterinary check in. We access this by driving as if we were getting back on the tunnel and then turning just to the right before the check in desks. This was far better and less noisy than the Calais Aire. It's well lit with security presence. Found it by accident!

We stock up on essentials and then 'enjoy' doing daily shop for all things magnificently french in the supermarches/marches each day. 

What I've been doing a bit of this year is sussing out some of the Aires a bit more on Google Earth so I can get an idea of location to aid planning. But like you we tend to stay in aires one/two nights and move on and occasionally hook up. The farther south the busier and hotter it becomes. If you get down as far as La Palymyre (not sure of spelling) in the Charente-Maritime region this was an excellent Aire, loads of space, and next to the sea/bassin. Absolutely fabulous. 

This year whilst wishing to cover some serious miles we'll probably do more on the N roads rather than the motorways to manage our costs. We'll probably meander down the South West coast down towards Biarritz as we haven't done this this year.

Sadly you can never do everything......and we won't reach our skiing apartment in the Alps!!! But we'll take the keys just in case..

Forever dreaming of a carefree life!
JCH07


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

you'll have a fab time. we have been to france for the last three years for the whole summer and have never booked except once last year where i was meeting up with a friend and wanted to be sure we'd be together, it ended up horrible and when we wanted to leave early we lost our booking fee!! if you go to the tourist offices in most areas you also get info on farms that take campers for a small fee, not french passion which is a different scheme. we stayed on a number of these and they were lovely some even had pool, one had his own bubbly that was cheaper than the nights stay in his orchard. i, who have 4 children find interspersing these with the campsites where they get their fill of socialising, playing and hanging out and the aires, and camping a la ferme works. finally with the booking ahead thing you might not get the site you want but usually when you find one site their are a number in the same area and you'll always get somewhere. have a great time, we're off to italy this year.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We haven't been to France at this time of the year, only in May and then September/October/November, so have never booked sites.

You spoke of Champagne area, we stayed on a France Passion site at Bligny which was really great, fantastic family and very interesting, we spent over 2 and half hours being shown, first a video in English, about how it worked, then shown around the actual place where the grapes are pressed etc., and then into the caves... and then lastly some tasting. Never saw my glass filled at all, but it was never empty, but I kept drinking. We bought a few bottles between us (I was with my 79 year old aunt) and they were then €10.40 a bottle, (around £7 at the time)....and it was very nice. He then even took us up into the vineyards...as I said an enjoyable afternoon.... the actual cost, nothing, France Passion you join for something like €27 a year, and you may stop on their sites (farms and vineyards) for free, no facilities provided, but the boys may enjoy the experience. Vicarious Books www.vicariousbooks.co.uk can sell you a France Passion pack and membership. (This is for a year April-March).... no charge, but it is nice to look at what they have to offer, if you don't like it you don't have to buy.... one we stopped at did milk, yoghurts and chicken...they vary....

Another place you might like to look at, and it may well be in the Guide you have purchased, (I don't have it so can't say). I stopped on this 2 week trip with my Aunt, at Langres (well about 3 miles outside) this walled town, it has a pool etc., and was very pleasant called Lac de Leiz I think, I will check my spelling and try to post a picture of both. The town is great, and you can drive your motorhome in and their is a car park, called the Panorama Car Park, where it is free to park and a lift takes you to the walled city. You can enjoy a lovely walk around.

Another Municipal site we stopped in in the area, was a Laos, which we also enjoyed.

Hope it gives you some ideas, it isn't too far to drive which is something to consider, as you don't want to do too much on your first trip. The Lac de Leiz site is in the camping cheques formula which you can buy for about £10.50 before you go, and I think we got 7 nights for the price of 6. There was a restaurant and snack bar there too.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you all guys and gals - what fantastic replies. Am going to print them all off and study them alot over the weekend - am feeling quite excited now having replaced the feeling of anticipation.

Even Drew feels alot happier about it. We have never used the shower in the van but think this may get some hammering we are going to practice with it. 

Wish we had longer to stay than 2 weeks   but would I ever come back? mmmm yeh would miss me guinea pigs and dogs!

Thanks again

Greenie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Even Drew feels alot happier about it. We have never used the shower in the van but think this may get some hammering we are going to practice with it.
> 
> Greenie


Greenie just a quick thought, we are only 2....and the shower will last for us both, BUT you are four, it might be worth a think about 2 in the morning, 2 at night showering. The trick is the - get it to right temp, wet yourself, switch off, soap, switch on, soap off, quick... it then lasts for two for hot water, if weather is hot, you will be OK.... We put temp at 40 to heat up, then one gets in shower, put temp up to 60, so it continues to heat water, rather than let cold water go in and cool it down.

Does that make sense...

Carol


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

They do a nice guinea pig in france. Usually slow roasted served with potatoes and an onion gravy. Can't eat a whole one though.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Carol thats good advice am more bothered about running out of water! think the heater will be fine as long as Drew and I have ours will be ok they can stink forever! They allergic to water and teethbrushing.

I'm taking dry shampoo as well I have a hair issue but can last two days with it by then hopefully will be on nice site with hot showers. Oooh am feeling all warm and glowing now roll on 15th Aug!

Dollaryen - that just plain nasty! I know they eat them in Peru as they size of small dogs but my two mmm size of small slippers(!) in case of famine they would be in that pot pdq. shhhh don't tell the kids and let me guess takes like chicken?

Regards

Greenie


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*france*

Dont know if its been mentioned, but for sure get a caravan club europe 1 book, shows many types of sites. this year we found prices from free to about 16 euros on municipal sites.
you will enjoy yourselves for sure
cheers


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Out of curiosity looking at your Avtar do you have dachsies by any chance. We have two, both aged 17....!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh yes I have two long haired miniatures ginger whinger called sweep he 6 and phyllis aka Vicky aged 3 she black and tan.

Have been brought up with sossies and had these for about 3 years sweepie was a rescue one - they own me!

Greenie

PS thanks for Caravan Club book ref where would I get one from blondy?


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*first time in france*

Hi Greenie
I really sympathise with you but don't fear France is a very easy country to tour. Hope you have your sat nav ready, it helps!
If you are going from Dover, there is no overnight parking there, so you need to bear that in mind.
Don't bother stocking up on food at calais there is lovely local produce to be had in most towns. 
On our first trip to france, we were just like you, but we had a dog too! Anyway, we also went in August and didn't book. The aim was to go to brittany but we didn't like the weather there so didn't stay long! We also found it difficult to park up near any of the beaches as they all have height restricted car parks.
So we headed South and ended up at St Georges de Donne. A lovely place not too far from La Rochelle. Royan is the nearest large town, but they don't like motorcaravners. St Georges is very motorcaravan friendly and you can park in the street just next to the beach. We went to a few sites that were full and then found one that had space. It was great.
Entertainment in the evenings and a bar and resturant. I also have a teanage son!
Don't bother looking at the aires book, just stop where looks nice. 
Most of all enjoy your trip!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

What sort of place do the kids want to go ?

I know it's an old fashioned view but I always find if the kids are happy then
we are. Well that isn't exactly true. We would probably want to be somewhere else entirely but when you have kids you have to make sacrifices. There is a famous quote from an unmentionable person......" You know, it was our holiday as well. " .........but for me, on family holidays, the kids come first.

I would start with www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com and then www.lesalicourts.com

,


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

My recommendations are much the same plus:
French supermarket cafeterias (Flunch etc.) are excellent value and a bit different. (But not the one at Cite de Europe)
Even Cite de Europe closes on French holidays.
If shopping in Calais head for the Auchun at Sandgatt (South along the coast) but when there avoid the Sainsburys. unless you want non-French wine.
Sometime have a good French meal.

Camp sites near water will be busy even if not at the coast.


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought so....well ours are one year short of being three times their age. Fritz and Claus, miniature long haired more brown than red, one very light (meant to be cream and shaded cream!) Very elderly, blind and deaf with other care needs but still going strong at this point! Sadly can't take to France but do take on all UK trips....often a talking point by others because they are so old I suppose.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fritz & Claus - fab german names! We get attention from blinking noise they make but hey couldn't eat a whole one. :roll: :roll: 

Well boys want to go to a water park now am not adverse to such places as long as doesn't involve me on any Kamikaze slides - ended up wearing ear muffs and a thong instead of bikini once - never again! thats another tale.

If we do go to a park we will probably stay 3/4 days depending on how bored I get. I want to do some countryside, towns and defo champagne now they sounds fantastic. We are not going to be using any toll roads due to tight wad I live with and we will only be travelling max 2/3 hours a day due to "are we there yet" noise from back so a slow meander towards Reims me thinks.

Ohh am all excited now :lol: :lol: must say replies have been fantastic and as usual have been addicted to every post. Have printed them all off to have good study over weekend.

Cheers hic! 8O (in anticipation of champagne!!!!)

Greenie


----------

